# JSP multi Checkboxarea



## Basti4231 (14. Jul 2011)

Hey Leute,

Kurze Erklärung: JSP-Seite vorhanden mit Checkboxen, die 5fach pro Zeile vorkommen. Es darf maximal eine Checkbox ausgewählt sein. Wie schafft man das? Bisher klappts noch nicht.

Gruß Basti


----------



## maki (14. Jul 2011)

Du sprichst nicht von Checkboxen, sondern von Radiobuttons.


----------



## Basti4231 (14. Jul 2011)

Richtig, genau die meine ich. Wie schaffe ich des, dass immer nur eine ausgewählt werden kann und die anderen sofort abgewählt werden?
Des Element ist ja: selectBooleanCheckbox oder?
Vom Namen her würde "selectOneRadio" besser passen, aber ich kenne mich nicht aus.

Gruß Basti


----------



## maki (14. Jul 2011)

Wie gesagt, du meinst Radiobuttons, nicht Checkboxen.

SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Formulare / Auswahllisten, Radio-Buttons und Checkboxen


----------



## Basti4231 (14. Jul 2011)

Ich brauche die JSF-Elemente. Mit HTML habe ich es schon geschafft 

sowas wie <h:selectOneRadio style="margin-left:210px;" />

Und die in eine Group irgendwie, damit man eben nur einen davon auswählen kann.

Gruß basti


----------



## maki (14. Jul 2011)

> Ich brauche die JSF-Elemente.


Schön dass du dieses Geheimnis dann doch noch preisgibst 
Wäre ja nur in deinem Interesse gewesen Leute wissen zu lassen was für ein Problem du da hast...

*verschoben*


----------



## Basti4231 (14. Jul 2011)

Ah xD

Ich habe des Genre gesucht, aber nicht weit genug runtergescrollt und es so nich gesehen.
Sorry dafür.
Also jetzt ist hoffe ich klar, was ich gerne hätte :lol:

Gruß basti


----------



## gedanke (14. Jul 2011)

Hm, verstehe ich nicht. Du hast doch schon h:selectOneRadio selbst erwähnt. Davon einfach so viele, wie du Zeilen hast.


----------



## Basti4231 (15. Jul 2011)

Ich habe jetzt meine checkBoxes ersetzt mit selectOneRadio. Des Problem ist, ich kann sie nicht mehr sehen 
Muss man ein Attribut auf true setzen oder so ähnlich?

Gruß Basti

EDIT: Hat sich schon erledigt, habe es gefunden, wie es geht^^


----------

